# Hen or Rooster?



## Carlos Pulliza (Sep 25, 2020)

Are these two hens or roosters? I bought them as hens, but they are getting really loud. The Road Island red and Plymouth Rock d














on't make that much noise. Thank


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What do you mean by noise? Are you hearing crowing? If not, then they're both hens. The pics don't show enough feather detail for me, who stinks at sexing hard feathered birds, to say male or female.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Difficult to tell with these photos but they look female to me, at a glance. POL pullets can be very noisy and may even try to crow like a cockerel.


----------



## Longcrow (Jul 3, 2020)

_Both are pullets, rounded tail feathers in 2nd pic. Also if cockerels the combs would be more erect and larger. White leghorns can be more squawky._


----------

